# Go ahead.....make my day



## Tony Wells (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/video/TUsD8k9G/52819-50caliber11-1.html

Listen, and watch closely.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 21, 2011)

Uh, did you watch the video? With your sound up?


----------



## Highpower (Nov 21, 2011)

No thanks. Been there a few times, and can't say I liked it much.

Pulled a "Ralphie Parker" as a kid. BB gun + flat metal surface..... didn't shoot my eye out, but my arm stung for awhile.  :whistle:

Down range changing targets during a reduced distance high power rifle match. At the same time a falling plate pistol match was going on at an adjacent range. Lots of whizzing noises and leaves started sailing across our target area from the tree line separating the two ranges.  :headscratch:

Also witnessed an innocent bystander take a direct hit from a Barrett .50 cal at a private range. Not from a fired round, but from a baffle that dislodged from the muzzle brake and struck him in the torso. Fortunately it was a glancing blow. Why in the world he chose to stand 45 degrees to the rear of the shooter is anybody's guess.  :nuts:


----------



## Uncle Buck (Nov 21, 2011)

I watched it several times and still have no clue what hit the guy. I heard it whistle and hit him but I do not know what actually hit him. So what was it?


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 21, 2011)

If you watch the ground a few feet in front of him, you can spot the dust kick up as the bullet he fired bounces up and strikes his muff. That whistle is the sound of a tumbling bullet traveling at a pretty good clip, after bouncing off his target plate.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Nov 21, 2011)

Jeez! I had a near miss once firing a 22 on the water. One came whistling by my head close. I called it a day when that happened.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 21, 2011)

I've seen old tank turrets with oblong slots cut through them where a 5-0 went through tumbling. Not to be treated lightly.


----------



## Highpower (Nov 22, 2011)

Uncle Buck said:


> Jeez! I had a near miss once firing a 22 on the water. One came whistling by my head close. I called it a day when that happened.



Good call UB.  

Anybody that has ever done a "belly flop" while diving into a swimming pool knows just how "hard" the surface of a body of water can be. The _speed_ that a bullet travels at makes up for the lack of surface area as compared to a typical belly, when striking water. A super-sonic bullet doesn't know the difference between water, a concrete slab, or a steel plate.

Steel plates on shooting ranges are normally _angled forward_ so that when hit, the bullet is deflected downward and forward - AWAY from the shooter and into the earth. Setting up a steel plate in a _vertical_ plane results in a "return to sender" stamp upon delivery to the target - as shown in that video.

Ricochet

What actually hit "him" (his hearing protection muffs, luckily) was the equivalent of a piece of 1/2" steel bar stock, spinning end over end at a _very_ rapid pace!  :shocked:
The .50 cal BMG ammunition he was shooting is on the far left.)


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 22, 2011)

Highpower said:


> Good call UB.
> 
> Anybody that has ever done a "belly flop" while diving into a swimming pool knows just how "hard" the surface of a body of water can be. The _speed_ that a bullet travels at makes up for the lack of surface area as compared to a typical belly, when striking water. A super-sonic bullet doesn't know the difference between water, a concrete slab, or a steel plate.
> 
> ...



Willle

Thats is a serious looking Bullet on the left,  um, they all are!

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a friend send me a video of a sniper and his spotter don't know where they were but he was a good shot.

It showed what happened when he shop a few people, Not a pretty site they just exploded body parts going every way.

Paul


----------



## irishwoodsman (Nov 23, 2011)

Bill Gruby said:


> The M2 was my "TOW" as a Helicopter Gunner in Nam. You can run but you ain't gonna hide. Then the added a "quad 50" on the rear ramp. Really interesting results from that one.
> 
> The guy in the video is extremely lucky. That round could have torn his head off.
> 
> "Billy G" :thumbzup::thumbzup:


  likes the 303 british and i have one in a 308 but i know it dont compare with the 50 cal, just my 2 cents oops lost a penny lol:biggrin:


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 23, 2011)

I much prefer being "behind" my Barrett .50 BMG than anywhere in front
Mighty fun to shoot btw. :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## Gadget (Nov 23, 2011)

The 50 cal was my favorite weapon to fire when I was in the service. A close second was the 105MM main gun on my tank.
Nice looking weapon you have there.


----------



## geotek (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry guys.  That video has been around the net for several years.  It's a hoax.  But it's still kinda fun.  The bigest give away is the time it takes the bullet to come back after hitting the target, it's much too slow.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 23, 2011)

I normally check with at least snopes.com on stuff like this, but I didn't. I did find this, where the OP claims to have been there:

http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/index.php/t-285410.html&amp;

If it's a fake, it's a pretty good job.


----------



## pjf134 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ron,
   I hope you reload those 50 cal., those shells get costly otherwise. They do make dies for them, my buddie has them for his 50 BMG.
 Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 24, 2011)

Who makes a press for them? I used to hand load, years ago, but I'm sure my RCBS wouldn't accept the die. As I recall, the OD threads were 7/8-14 on the diis.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 24, 2011)

Some years back RCBS made the Ammomaster press for 1 1/2" dies in .50 BMG and I have one in my basement next to my Dillon XL 650.
Since then a number of other companies have joined in so there are a few different presses to choose from.  I know *Dillon* just came out with one http://www.dillonprecision.com/#/content/p/9/pid/25686/catid/1/Dillon_BFR_50BMG_Reloading_Machine as well as *Lee* http://www.midwayusa.com/product/845765/lee-classic-cast-50-bmg-single-stage-press-kit, *Hornady* http://www.hornady.com/store/50-Cal-BMG/ and *Corbin* http://www.corbins.com/fiftycal.htm  I buy up military surplus ammo, fire it, then I have the once-fired brass to work with to try and keep the costs down a bit.

The one that is killing me right now is the Lapua .338 Mag. as I just can't bring myself to pay what anyone is asking for the loaded ammo and the brass alone is still sky-high.  I'm hoping that the brass becomes more reasonable as the cartridge gains in popularity.  I've yet to set up the Nightforce scope or BORS on my Barrett 98B because I haven't gotten any ammo together for the rifle yet.  I need to pick up reloading dies, the right powder, primers, etc. as well. 
Another nice piece of machining, the Barrett 98B http://www.98bravo.com/...



And before you ask about what a BORS is http://www.barrett.net/optic
I've got a BORS for the .50 BMG Barrett as well just haven't had the time to put it on and calibrate it. 

-Ron


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, I knew my little press wouldn't have handled them. It's been almost 30 years since I've done any loading, so I expect lots of things have changed.


----------



## Highpower (Nov 24, 2011)

ScrapMetal said:


> And before you ask about what a BORS is http://www.barrett.net/optics/bors...
> 
> -Ron


I didn't need to ask, and by the way I hate you....  :biggrin:

Nah, not really. Just color me jealous because I was just starting to make plans to order myself a Barrett a couple of years ago when they handed me my pink slip at work. Needless to say that idea went "poof" when the owners up and sold the company and gave us a weeks notice that we were all loosing our jobs. 

As far as the video being a hoax, I don't know. I'm not an engineer, but I would think that _most_ of the energy in that projectile was expended after striking the steel plate and doing a 180. So just how fast would one expect it to be traveling un-stabilized on the return trip? Certainly not at muzzle velocity. 

Ron -- you up for a test?



*JUST KIDDING!!!!*
I would hope that *no one* would attempt to duplicate that little stunt.  :nono:


----------



## geotek (Nov 24, 2011)

Your RCBS would probably work fine.  If you look at the top of the press, you'll find a threaded bushing.  If you remove the bushing, there a much larger threaded hole.  I think it's 1.250-12.  Originally, this hole was used for sizing dies for metalic 12ga shotgun shells.  It takes a lot of muscle to resize a 50BMG.


----------



## pjf134 (Nov 24, 2011)

Tony,
If I remember right my friend bought the kit to load 50 cal. I know another guy who reloads for 50 cal. machine guns also, but don't remember what he had. My loading bench is full and I need a bigger one. I used to cast bullets, but my wife tossed my stuff out as she did not know what it was and I never got back into it since. I have Lyman, Lee and RCBS stuff for rifle and pistol and Mec 9000 for my main shotgun loads. As you can see from the pics my bench is full, but I do have dies, primers, scale ect. ont the top part. That bin on the bottom shelf is full of reloads.
 Paul


----------

